# Taking a Laptop into S.A



## DannyBoy (Apr 29, 2009)

Hello,

if I take a Laptop PC with me into South Africa when I go there on vacation would I have to declare it at customs?
I actually want to leave it there (in S.A) for my sister. It is a small netbook about 1 year old (cost originally $400).

Any advice would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

DannyBoy said:


> Hello,
> 
> if I take a Laptop PC with me into South Africa when I go there on vacation would I have to declare it at customs?
> I actually want to leave it there (in S.A) for my sister. It is a small netbook about 1 year old (cost originally $400).
> ...


No, I was never asked to declare mine.

Most people travel with laptops nowdays.


----------



## DannyBoy (Apr 29, 2009)

Johanna said:


> No, I was never asked to declare mine.
> 
> Most people travel with laptops nowdays.


Okay thanks.
The reason I asked is that every time I have visited SA and gone through the "nothing to declare" route, they have stopped me, opened my suitcase and done a search. I usually just take clothes and presents and have never taken a Laptop before.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

DannyBoy said:


> Okay thanks.
> The reason I asked is that every time I have visited SA and gone through the "nothing to declare" route, they have stopped me, opened my suitcase and done a search. I usually just take clothes and presents and have never taken a Laptop before.


My eldest son bought a new DELL laptop as a gift for his brother, into SA, just brought as an item he uses, no more labels or tags attached to laptop.
I have never been search, must be my honest face.....


----------



## martinaloeb (May 12, 2011)

I also have had no problems bringing a laptop into SA. They will assume that it is yours to use whilst you are on holiday and that you will take it with you when you leave. Have a nice holiday


----------



## DannyBoy (Apr 29, 2009)

martinaloeb said:


> I also have had no problems bringing a laptop into SA. They will assume that it is yours to use whilst you are on holiday and that you will take it with you when you leave. Have a nice holiday


Thanks for all the help.


----------

